# [email protected]'s GERMANY



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Marvellous photo thread, great job [email protected]! kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Schloss Hohenschwangau, SCHWANGAU* 


IMG_1797 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Old Town, MILTENBERG* 


IMG_5955 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*RAMSAU* 


IMG_4006 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Marienberg, WURZBURG* 


IMG_6585 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Old Town, AACHEN* 


IMG_9689 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Roman ruins, XANTEN* 


IMG_4070 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Maximillianstrasse, AUGSBURG* 


IMG_4407 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View from the Heiligenbergturm, HEIDELBERG* 


IMG_3286 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

You sure do get around! Awesome photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Christmas Market, STUTTGART* 


IMG_8956 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Marktkirche, WIESBADEN* 


IMG_2081 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

The Marktkirche is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing your photos! :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Triberg Falls, BLACK FOREST* 


IMG_7306 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*View across the Rhine, COLOGNE* 


IMG_0518 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

DEUTSCHLAND ist number Eins! :cheers:
The only place in the world truly worthyfied to be called a real country! :bow:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

PLEASE! POST! MORE!

Sorry for shouting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mosque, SCHWETZINGEN* 


IMG_0124 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*BAD CAMBERG* 


IMG_4137 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, great photos.

Germany has so many treasures and such a magical, fairy tale quality.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Absolutely. Great thread, just love the photo show! kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Let's start the new year with two panoramas!

*Panoramic view over Berlin from the Siegessaeule, BERLIN* 


IMG_7801x by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Panoramic view over Munich from the Olympiaturm, MUNICH* 


IMG_5032x by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

woohoo Bad Camberg! :banana:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Residenzschloss, KARLSRUHE* 


Dragonslayer by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Old Town, NUREMBERG* 


Oldtown Nuremberg by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos, thanks for the updates [email protected]:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ Vielen dank für die tolle Bilder!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Dom, LIMBURG* 


Dom, Limburg by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Silver Tower & Skyper, FRANKFURT* 


Silver Tower & Skyper, Frankfurt von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*City Hall, HEILBRONN* 


City Hall, Heilbronn by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Untere Fulder Gasse, ALSFELD* 


Untere Fulder Gasse, Alsfeld by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow!....everything's great and beautiful...the buildings, the nature and the people.
Germany is lovely country.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Prenzlauer Berg, BERLIN* 


Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Orangerie, KASSEL* 


Orangerie, Kassel, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Jugendstil (Jun 29, 2012)

Thx for sharing!

Beautiful images in many ways. A great mix. I look forward to more!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Dreifaltigkeitskirche & Jakobspilger Denkmal, SPEYER* 


Dreifaltigkeitskirche & Jakobspilger Denkmal, Speyer by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Hauptstrasse & Schwarzes Tor, ROTTWEIL* 


Hauptstrasse & Schwarzes Tor, Rottweil by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Germany has such a magical kind of charm.

Great pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Theater, BADEN-BADEN* 


Theater, Baden-Baden by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Marktplatz, HANAU* 


Marktplatz, Hanau by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos from Germany, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Deutsches Eck, KOBLENZ* 


Deutsches Eck, Koblenz by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Altstadt, BAD WIMPFEN* 


Altstadt, Bad Wimpfen by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Wonderful collection of photos! Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice pics, beautiful places!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed once again, great photos Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*HafenCity, HAMBURG* 


HafenCity, Hamburg by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Altstadt, OBERWESEL* 


Altstadt, Oberwesel by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great as usually; more please


----------



## vigiliant (Nov 10, 2008)

Germany is such a beautiful country! Thank you very much for sharing [email protected]!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Friedrich-Ebert-Strasse, POTSDAM* 


Friedrich-Ebert-Strasse, Potsdam by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Mathildenhöhe, DARMSTADT* 


Mathildenhöhe, Darmstadt by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Loveliest country in se world, ja! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Darmstadt photo is just great :cheers:


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Kurfürstliches Schloss seen from the Stadtgarten, BONN* 


Kurfürstliches Schloss seen from the Stadtgarten, Bonn, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


*View across the Regnitz, BAMBERG* 


View across the Regnitz, Bamberg, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Westenhellweg, DORTMUND* 


Westenhellweg, Dortmund, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


*Altstadt, GELNHAUSEN* 


Altstadt, Gelnhausen, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Marksburg, MIDDLE RHINE VALLEY* 


Marksburg, Middle Rhine Valley, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


*Fürstenzug, DRESDEN* 


Fürstenzug, Dresden, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rathaus & Pfarrkirche St. Martin, WANGEN IM ALLGÄU* 


Rathaus & Pfarrkirche St. Martin, Wangen im Allgäu, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr


*Frauenkirche, NUREMBERG* 


Frauenkirche, Nuremberg, Germany von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------

